# Jim-Fiscus Stil....



## lmichael (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Ich probiere und spiele mich schon einige Zeit mit Photoshop CS3 herum, und versuche diesen Stil halbwegs hinzubekommen....

Da ich aber ein Anfänger bin was Photoshop betrifft, komm ich mit der Erklärung der Ebenen bei diesem Tutorial nicht zusammen "http://blog.sigma-stern.de/tutorial-portraitfotos-nachbearbeiten/tutorial-portraitfotos-nachbearbeiten.html"

Es scheitert ab dem 8. Punkt...
Was für eine "neue" schwarze Ebene soll man einfügen, eine neue Füllebene?
Wenn ja, auch wenn ich den Modus richtig eingetragen habe, scheint es nicht
wirklich zu klappen, wenn ich mit dem Pinsel versuche die hellen Stellen nachzumalen...

Viell kann mir ja jem weiterhelfen und Danke im Voraus schon für eure Hilfe

lg
michael


----------



## thekiller (10. Juni 2007)

Vielleicht solltest du als Anfänger erstmal ein paar Basictutorials durcharbeiten um die wichtigsten Elemente von Photoshop kennenzulernen.
Tutorials.de hat da ne gut Linksammlung.

MfG Manu


----------



## Leola13 (11. Juni 2007)

Hai,

ich hab zwar nicht das ganze Tut durchgearbeitet, aber 





> Neue komplett schwarze Ebene erstellen, über allen anderen,


 das ist für mich eindeutig.
 Entweder, wie du schon sagst, neue Füllebene mit schwarz oder neue Ebene und dann mit schwarz füllen.

Ciao Stefan


----------

